# Echar a perder/correr



## duda7

Olá, estou fazendo uma pesquisa sobre expressões e estou com uma dúvida... Tem como acrescentar alguma coisa nas expressões "echar a correr" ou "echar a perder"?
Como por exemplo em "echar de menos": Te echo mucho de menos

Obrigada!!


----------



## Mangato

Echar a correr é = a sair correndo

Echar a perder é = estragar, mas úsase também en sentido figurativo

Se echó a perder = foi pelo caminho errado

Echar de fenos = sentir a falta


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

"Echar de menos" no se usa acá, es más bien de uso en países de Centro América (se escucha mucho en las novelas venezolanas) y no sé si en España se use. Significa "ter saudade de algo ou alguém". Pero, la verdad? Nunca entendí por qué eso de "echar de menos".

_Echar de menos_
Suena más a restar valor que otra cosa 

Una, de tantas, cosas de mi lengua que no entiendo todavía.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ivonne do Tango said:


> "Echar de menos" no se usa acá, es más bien de uso en países de Centro América (se escucha mucho en las novelas venezolanas) y no sé si en España se use. Significa "ter saudade de algo ou alguém". Pero, la verdad? Nunca entendí por qué eso de "echar de menos".
> 
> _Echar de menos_
> Suena más a restar valor que otra cosa
> 
> Una, de tantas, cosas de mi lengua que no entiendo todavía.


Yo la entiendo de forma natural, me parece que la he oído la vida entera. Echar de menos = sentir saudades.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

WhoSoyEu said:


> Yo la entiendo de forma natural, me parece que la he oído la vida entera. Echar de menos = sentir saudades.


 
Qué explicación tiene?
Recuerdo estar mirando de chiquita una de esas novelas argentinas que usaban modismos centroamericanos, estaba de moda porque había mucha importación de telenovelas del país caribeño así que se usaba y mucho, pero sólo en las novelas... Recuerdo que quedé atónita: "te eché de meno amó, no pueo viví sin tí" (léase en voz alta con ese acento, tipo Hugo Chavez). No se entiende por qué esa expresión, de dónde vendrá, si alguien sabe, soy toda oídos (y ojitos pá' leé).


----------



## XiaoRoel

Echar de menos es en español un reconocido lusismo adaptado: _pt. *achar menos* > esp. *echar de menos*_.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Qué explicación tiene?
> Recuerdo estar mirando de chiquita una de esas novelas argentinas que usaban modismos centroamericanos, estaba de moda porque había mucha importación de telenovelas del país caribeño así que se usaba y mucho, pero sólo en las novelas... Recuerdo que quedé atónita: "te eché de meno amó, no pueo viví sin tí" (léase en voz alta con ese acento, tipo Hugo Chavez). No se entiende por qué esa expresión, de dónde vendrá, si alguien sabe, soy toda oídos (y ojitos pá' leé).


Yo seguramente la he oído mucho antes que tu nacieras y estoy más cerca de Argentina que del Caribe...


----------



## Carfer

XiaoRoel said:


> Echar de menos es en español un reconocido lusismo adaptado: _pt. *achar menos* > esp. *echar de menos*_.


 
Não sabia, mas faz muito sentido



duda7 said:


> Tem como acrescentar alguma coisa nas expressões "echar a correr" ou "echar a perder"?
> Como por exemplo em "echar de menos": Te echo mucho de menos


 
Acho que o que duda7 quer saber é como se gradua a intensidade das saudades: nós podemos dizer _'tenho muitas saudades tuas'_ ou _'tenho muitíssimas saudades tuas'_ ou até mesmo, coloquialmente, _'tenho montes de saudades tuas' _e o mais que a imaginação seja capaz de produzir_. 'Echar de _menos' parece um pouco mais inflexível. A mim só me ocorre _'te echo realmente de menos',_ que nem sei se é correcto e talvez só por ignorância não me ocorrem outras maneiras de dizer. Mas fico com curiosidade. Quando a saudade é mesmo muita (ou pouca, tanto dá), como é que dizem?


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Carfer said:


> Não sabia, mas faz muito sentido
> 
> 
> 
> Acho que o que duda7 quer saber é como se gradua a intensidade das saudades: nós podemos dizer _'tenho muitas saudades tuas'_ ou _'tenho muitíssimas saudades tuas'_ ou até mesmo, coloquialmente, _'tenho montes de saudades tuas' _e o mais que a imaginação seja capaz de produzir_. 'Echar de _menos' parece um pouco mais inflexível. A mim só me ocorre _'te echo realmente de menos',_ que nem sei se é correcto e talvez só por ignorância  não me ocorrem outras maneiras de dizer. Mas fico com curiosidade. Quando a saudade é mesmo muita (ou pouca, tanto dá), como é que dizem?


 
Yo diría apenas que no se te ocurre justito ahora  
"Te eché tanto de menos" puede ser una más


----------



## Carfer

Ivonne do Tango said:


> "Te eché tanto de menos" puede ser una más


 
Essa certamente não me ocorreria. Em todo o caso, muito obrigado pelo cumprimento.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Não vou assinar com sangue que seja utilizada ehim, mas poderia ser...

"Te eché de menos una barbaridá mi amó" (hay que imaginarse a Hugo Chavez, insisto).

Mesmo assim, é muito mais possível a opção do Carfer: _te eché realmente de menos_ a julgar por como falam nossos irmãos bolivarianos.


----------



## Carfer

Ivonne do Tango said:


> "Te eché de menos una barbaridá mi amó" (hay que imaginarse a Hugo Chavez, insisto).


 
Com muita propriedade, que o rapaz é bonito!



Ivonne do Tango said:


> Mesmo assim, é muito mais possível a opção do Carfer: _te eché realmente de menos_ a julgar por como falam nossos irmãos bolivarianos.


 
Mas essa é uma particularidade da fala da Venezuela? Agora que fala nisso, a minha primeira professora de espanhol é efectivamente venezuelana e o '_realmente_' ficou-me porque uma vez me corrigiu, para minha grande surpresa, um '_muchísimo_' a graduar um adjectivo .


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Com muita propriedade, que o rapaz é bonito! *Não o Chavez, espero.*
> 
> 
> 
> Mas essa é uma particularidade da fala da Venezuela? Agora que fala nisso, a minha primeira professora de espanhol é efectivamente venezuelana e o '_realmente_' ficou-me porque uma vez me corrigiu, para minha grande surpresa, um '_muchísimo_' a graduar um adjectivo .


O "realmente" aqui parece ser um reforço, para passar ao interlocutor a impressão que não se está mentindo ou falando por falar.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Carfer said:


> Com muita propriedade, que o rapaz é bonito!
> 
> 
> 
> Mas essa é uma particularidade da fala da Venezuela? Agora que fala nisso, a minha primeira professora de espanhol é efectivamente venezuelana e o '_realmente_' ficou-me porque uma vez me corrigiu, para minha grande surpresa, um '_muchísimo_' a graduar um adjectivo .


 
Bueno no estoy segura, con certeza sí que se usa en Venezuela ya que era muletilla en las novelas venezolanas que importábamos hace un tiempo atrás.

Probablemente se use en otros países de Latinoamérica, puede que los mexicanos también lo usen. "Muchísimo" es correctísimo, esa profesora tuya, pesada!, te habrá corregido _pour la galerie._


----------



## Carfer

Ivonne do Tango said:


> "Muchísimo" es correctísimo, esa profesora tuya, pesada!, te habrá corregido _pour la galerie._


 
Já não me recordo com exactidão, já foi há uns anos, a frase era qualquer coisa como _'algo es muchísimo importante'._ Trocou-me o _'muchísimo' _por _'realmente'. _Admito que se tenha deixado levar pela sua própria maneira de falar, mas, há que dizê-lo, tenho muito boa opinião dela como professora.


----------



## Mangato

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Não vou assinar com sangue que seja utilizada ehim, mas poderia ser...
> 
> "Te eché de menos una barbaridá mi amó" (hay que imaginarse a Hugo Chavez, insisto).
> 
> Mesmo assim, é muito mais possível a opção do Carfer: _te eché realmente de menos_ a julgar por como falam nossos irmãos bolivarianos.


 
Oi Ivonne, acho que você quebrou a poética toda,  de echar de menos trazendo a imagem do Chavez.

_Echar de menos_ tem uma equivalente brasileira que sempre achei maravilhosa: Senti a tua falta,  vou sentir a a tua falta...


----------



## duda7

Carfer said:


> Não sabia, mas faz muito sentido
> 
> 
> 
> Acho que o que duda7 quer saber é como se gradua a intensidade das saudades: nós podemos dizer _'tenho muitas saudades tuas'_ ou _'tenho muitíssimas saudades tuas'_ ou até mesmo, coloquialmente, _'tenho montes de saudades tuas' _e o mais que a imaginação seja capaz de produzir_. 'Echar de _menos' parece um pouco mais inflexível. A mim só me ocorre _'te echo realmente de menos',_ que nem sei se é correcto e talvez só por ignorância não me ocorrem outras maneiras de dizer. Mas fico com curiosidade. Quando a saudade é mesmo muita (ou pouca, tanto dá), como é que dizem?




Sim, é isso mesmo!
Mas na realidade preciso saber à respeito de "echar a correr" e "echar a perder", se são expressões fixas
De qualquer forma já agradeço a atenção de todos, vocês são muito rápidos! haha


----------



## brasileirinho

duda7 said:


> Sim, é isso mesmo!
> Mas na realidade preciso saber à respeito de "echar a correr" e "echar a perder", se são expressões fixas
> De qualquer forma já agradeço a atenção de todos, vocês são muito rápidos! haha



O que me vem na cabeça é dizer que "algo se echó a perder _de verdad_"


Não consigo encaixar nenhum intensificador aí.

E que, pra mim, é diferente de dizer "echar de menos _a alguien_"

"te echo mucho de menos"

Entendo que _echar a perder_ é o mesmo que _dañarse_ _mucho_, é o momento em que tanto se estragou que já não tem conserto.
Pelo menos, até hoje, nunca deu errado para mim.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Carfer said:


> Já não me recordo com exactidão, já foi há uns anos, a frase era qualquer coisa como _'algo es muchísimo importante'._ Trocou-me o _'muchísimo' _por _'realmente'. _Admito que se tenha deixado levar pela sua própria maneira de falar, mas, há que dizê-lo, tenho muito boa opinião dela como professora.


 

Nesse contexto estava errado o "muchísimo",  uma coisa é "muy importante" ou bem, como ella sugeriu, "realmente/verdaderamente importante".  

No conozco sistematizadamente cuál sería el uso de "muchísimo", que es una palabra correcta, algunos casos serían: "tengo muchísimo apetito", "me duele muchísimo la cabeza", "hace muchísimo calor".  Todos estos "muchísimos" son perfectamente reemplazables por "mucho", nada más le aporta mayor énfasis.

Con respecto a que algo se "echó a perder" (depende el contexto) sugiero: 

- Se arruinó [arruinar, devenir en ruina] 
Por ej.: Él echó a perder la relación con su novia / Él arruinó la relación con su novia.

- Se venció [vencer/caducar]
Por ej.: El tomate se echó a perder / El tomate se venció

Y vaya uno a saber cuántos otros verbos más según el contexto, ahora no se me ocurren más.

Saludos y que tengan todos buen día!


----------



## Mangato

duda7 said:


> Olá, estou fazendo uma pesquisa sobre expressões e estou com uma dúvida... Tem como acrescentar alguma coisa nas expressões "echar a correr" ou "echar a perder"?
> Como por exemplo em "echar de menos": Te echo mucho de menos
> 
> Obrigada!!


 
No se me ocurre como utilizar el aumentativo en el primer caso. Sí en el segundo

Lo echó mucho a perder, o lo echó um poco a perder. En este caso echar a perder tiene el sentido de _corromper  o descarriar _a una persona y equivaldría a lo corrompió mucho o lo corrompió un poco


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Lo echó bastante a perder / Lo echó a perder bastante
Te eché de menos lo suficiente (significa poquito) / Te eché terriblemente de menos / Te eché de menos terriblemente


----------



## Nanon

Ivonne do Tango said:


> "Te eché de menos una barbaridá mi amó" (hay que imaginarse a Hugo Chavez, insisto).
> 
> Mesmo assim, é muito mais possível a opção do Carfer: _te eché realmente de menos_ a julgar por como falam nossos irmãos bolivarianos.


 
Ivonne, lo más probable y frecuente, bolivarianamente hablando (te lo digo en conocimiento de causa ), es "te extrañé".
Lo demás, _te extrañé mucho_ o inclusive _mi  amol, te extrañé  que jode..._ se deja a criterio del hablante .
Hilo relacionado.

Outro fio sobre "echar de menos" aqui no "nosso" fórum.


----------



## Kutz

Sí que se pueden matizar ambas expresiones por las que preguntas, con adverbios, con expresiones adverbiales y en ocasiones con adjetivos,  que las intensifiquen.

Por ejemplo:La cosecha se echó a perder completamente. 
De tanto mimarlo, han echado a perder totalmente a su hijo.De la misma manera, también se puede matizar el grado, para que no sea total, mediante la negación:​La cosecha no se echó a perder del todo/completamente.​A pesar de las malas influencias de sus amistades, por suerte mi hermana no se echó a perder del todo.​Echó a correr como alma que lleva el diablo/como una exhalación...
Echó a correr despavorido/al galope/a toda velocidad.
​Y echar de menos en España es el pan nuestro de cada día. Se echa de menos a las personas, los viejos tiempos, el sabor de ciertas comidas y las buenas películas.


----------

